# Weird phone call



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm wondering if anyone has ever received a call from the number 999 999 9999. I was called twice today by this number. It just went to voicemail (I don't like answering calls from numbers I don't recognize) but they didn't leave a voicemail message.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Never got that number, get the sea caption all the time trying to give me free vacas


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

U can spoof any number u like lots of telemarketers use random numbers I got a call from 123 456 7890


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

:\ scary stuff....especially if ANYONE can spoof their number and call you.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Lately I've gotten a few calls on my work phone from 555 555 5555, same thing no voicemail. I don't even bother answering.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

It's the devil.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

I got a call last week 000-000-0000 decided to answer just for a change it was an older indian man telling me he was from microsoft and he had records of my ip and my pc was being hacked.. I was like yea ok buddy and before i could hang up he was like can you go to your computer go to control panel..... I said yea i am not an idiot i probably know more about computers than you could imagine nice try tho Click..... lol

Trying to get me to tell him my ip address lmao duh your


----------



## GDidycz (Mar 6, 2012)

Al-Losaurus said:


> I got a call last week 000-000-0000 decided to answer just for a change it was an older indian man telling me he was from microsoft and he had records of my ip and my pc was being hacked.. I was like yea ok buddy and before i could hang up he was like can you go to your computer go to control panel..... I said yea i am not an idiot i probably know more about computers than you could imagine nice try tho Click..... lol
> 
> Trying to get me to tell him my ip address lmao duh your


Yeah scam. Ive talked to some clients that have paid them over 300 dollars.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

characinfan said:


> It's the devil.


Wouldn't that have been 666 666 6666


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Al-Losaurus said:


> I got a call last week 000-000-0000 decided to answer just for a change it was an older indian man telling me he was from microsoft and he had records of my ip and my pc was being hacked.. I was like yea ok buddy and before i could hang up he was like can you go to your computer go to control panel..... I said yea i am not an idiot i probably know more about computers than you could imagine nice try tho Click..... lol
> 
> Trying to get me to tell him my ip address lmao duh your


Should have told him your computer is only used for playing stand alone games and does not have a modem or network card in your man cave 10ft underground which you use to relax. 

I'd love to hear how that person can convince you the computer still has an IP address then. 

I 1-800-notes or 1-888 whatever the site is (google it) any number I don't know. Seems like there is some guy(s) asking if Ms X is home or what not then proceed to takl dirty to them. I think one of our GTAA female members (Sunstar? Can't remember) had such a call before.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> Wouldn't that have been 666 666 6666


More like CALL ID: CALLING-666 (but the calling in numbers...)


----------

